# Ascii / Unicode bei Sockets?



## JayJay2 (9. Apr 2008)

Hi, und zwar hab ich hier eine Socket-verbindung Server <> Client via java-Sockets geschrieben. Beide arbeiten im Text-Modus. 
D.h. Server & Client unterhalten sich im text-format.

Frage:
Wenn eine Seite nun Uni-code schicken will, wie kann ich das ordentlich lösen? Gehen mal von aus, dass der stanard-socket mode im Unicode funktioniert.

Jemand ein paar Ideen?


----------



## JayJay2 (9. Apr 2008)

Okay hab das mal ausprobiert. Scheint wohl ohne probs zu funktionieren. Seh ich das richtig?


----------



## HoaX (9. Apr 2008)

ein socket sendet bytes, keine zeichen.

das einzige worauf du achten musst dass die die seiten im selben encoding senden und empfangen.

wenn du in deinem code nirgends ein encoding fest angegeben hast solltest du das schleunigst nachholen.


----------

